# Random good things... the health thread



## SamanthaNY (Sep 7, 2007)

So much regarding health for fat people is, shall we say, less than uplifting. It's WORK to maintain and care for a fat body - and the depressing predictions of all the diseases/conditions/injuries that will befall us... ya know what? _Screw _that. 

This thread *isn't* about what you must do, or what you can get, or what you suffer from. 

This thread is about the good things you have. The good things you do. At the risk of being new-agey... an affirmation of you. Of us. 

So, me. I am... 


Strong. My muscles are trained. They carry a lot, so they've worked a lot. 
Careful. I have ultra-fair skin, so I use sunscreen and stay out direct sunlight.
Blessed. My cholesterol numbers are always low - thanks Mom & Dad. 
Tired, lol. Two weeks in a row I exercised regularly! That might just be a first for me.

And.... 

et tu, beautés?


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been eating right and exercising so

1) my diabetes is completely under control
2) my asthma is almost non-existent now
3) I am more mobile than ever before
4) I feel stronger and look younger than before and have no skin damage because I never spent hours baking in the sun. 
5) I sleep better than I used to
6) I do more things and go more places
7) I feel happier and more balanced


----------



## butch (Sep 9, 2007)

I like this idea, here are some of my things:

1)I've never spent the night in a hospital
2)I've never had surgery other than oral surgery and a plantar wart removal
3)I've never had a broken bone, or any injury that required an ace bandage or a cast
4)I've never had the flu
5)My eyesight has always been good, I've never needed glasses
6)I've only had one cavity in my entire life, and that was in my mid twenties, in one of my wisdom teeth. That is the only wisdom tooth I've had removed (and was one of my oral surgeries)
7)I've got pretty good stamina, strength, and energy for a fat girl who doesn't exercise on a regular basis.

I am 'strong like bull,' I guess,


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, awesome, Denise and Butch! 

I'm not sure why, but I just bounded up 2 sets of stairs without knee pain. I mean, none. This is _very _unusual... not sure if it's due to all the exercise, or the humid weather today, or what. But... yay!


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm not sure why, but I just bounded up 2 sets of stairs without knee pain. I mean, none. This is _very _unusual... not sure if it's due to all the exercise, or the humid weather today, or what. But... yay!



kudos for bounding up the stairs, I'd love to be able to do that someday...lol. I'm sure the exercising has helped your knees, I notice less knee pain these days and I hope it continues, it sure does make life easier


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 10, 2007)

-*Strength*. I haul large boxes and pieces of furniture around at work all day. From the tops of ladders to the beds of trucks.

-*Endurance*. I can work an 8 hour shift doing the above plus hustle around the store trying to keep the place going. My job is my exercise regimen. In about a year's time, with no nods to healthy eating (except diet sodas), I have lost about 15 pounds but have dropped about 6 inches off my waist and toned up a bit in a few places.

-*Balance*. When was the last time you saw a 6'2" 310, + lb. man handle large boxes, (many in excess of 50 lb), while atop a 12 foot plus ladder, with the grace of a highwire performer?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 10, 2007)

Great thread, Sam!

Let's see:

I'm very, very flexible...naturally and with the help of yoga, even more so now than ever before.

I walk every day, at least 3 city blocks...yes, even in the snow.  

I'm being pro-active and getting a mamogram (yes, I'm in my 20's). Breast cancer runs in my family, so I want to stay on top of things.


----------



## Carol W. (Sep 11, 2007)

!)As a retired person, I enjoy blissful nights of deep restful sleep, with no work-related worries or stress!

2)I am blessed with good eyesight, which enables me to indulge my obsession for reading and watching movies. 

3) I don't have the sinus and allergy problems that plague many of the other members of my family. 

4) My poor husband has suffered for years with severe hearing loss. Operations and hearing aids have provided minimal relief. I am fortunate in having excellent hearing, and having spent our marriage watching how much he suffers, I don't take my good hearing for granted!

4) I still have both legs! They don't work very well, and they cause a lot of pain, but I still have them, and believe me, even imperfect legs are way preferable to the alternative!

5) Last and best of all, at a luncheon last week for retired teachers, a woman came up to me and said, "Carol, you still have that I'm only 16-years-old complexion!" Wow! At 57, who could ask for more than that??


----------



## pani (Sep 22, 2007)

A BYU nutritionist rewrote part of a text book to show that health is not always automatically linked to a scale:

http://newsnet.byu.edu/story.cfm/65143


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

I have great skin - I have always taken care of it.

I don't look my age (47)

I have great love in my life

I can walk more than I could year ago

Even tho I had to have surgery - I had a wonderful surgeon.

My CPAP has been a miracle in my life


----------



## Tracy (Sep 24, 2007)

I like this thread!

I have tremendous strength. I am a large and strong lady. I am 5'9 and 300lbs. 
I have strong bones they get a good work out everyday.
I have good skin.
Excellent eye sight.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 24, 2007)

i have strong bones and muscles

i am tall and happy about it...

i am fat but generally hold my weight well...(except oh man, cant wait to start 12 hour shifts again, gag)

no one believes i am 48 (and isnt that nice)

i have no wrinkles...really (yet, lol)

i have rosey cheeks (ok so it is rosacea but who is counting)

i have great eyesight...

my feet generally feel good cause i buy good shoes...

i have good blood pressure, cholesterol and my thyroid is finally behaving itself...

i am happy with myself on a general day to day basis


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 27, 2007)

Today I went up 4 flights of stairs...


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 30, 2007)

cause i love hearing how good we can be everday...


----------



## dreamer72fem (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never broke a bone.
I have never had any sort of surgery.
My blood sugar is normal.
My blood pressure is normal. 
It is nice to say what is going well with self. Because there always seem to be all those negatives we look at and forget the positive.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 7, 2007)

I am proud of myself that i have grace under pressure and that i have come through a very trying ordeal fairly well. 

I am blessed.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 3, 2007)

*bump*

I had to go to the doctor today because once again I've got cellulitus on my leg. My cat playfully nibbled on my leg twice in the week or two, I believe that may be the source (the nibble combined with dry skin). My good news is that my blood pressure is in the normal range finally. I am on meds for it, but in the last few months I've tried a couple different combination of things that were not working. But the current stuff is, helped I believe because I've made a point in the last month of eating less fast food, reducing table salt, and drinking lots of water. I've felt especially good in the last week even with the cellulitus and have had more energy. Saturday I got out with the hubster for several hours of Christmas shopping - when I probably should've been home with my leg up - a month ago I would not have been up for running around at all.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 3, 2007)

TFG, victories, no matter how big or even how small, are still that...victories...good for you...how are you liking it up there??? (over there, what the hell, lol)


----------



## bexy (Dec 4, 2007)

oh this is a lovely thread!!


-well i had cushings syndrome a few years ago, and had to have a kidney and some ribs removed. the doctors told me that had i been a skinny girl, the tumour on my kidney may have pushed into my organs, and caused a great deal more pain that it did! so my fat did some cushioning! 

-i have really soft skin, from taking care of it lots and staying out of the sun

-my cholestorol is low, as is my blood pressure!

-osteoporosis runs in my family but i am unlikey to be affected by it as i am not slender like my mother and my grandmother

-i am very flexible, i can do the crab! and sit in a weird way with my legs thats very hard to describe but everyone says it looks uncomfy lol

-i am addicted to dancing, all of the time, at home but ESPECIALLY in a club and am not shy, i dance my little socks off no matter whos looking, and sometimes get told im a good dancer yey!


----------

